# Zeilenzahl eines ResultSet ermitteln



## benedictbaur (25. Feb 2004)

Hallo

wie kann ich den die Zeilenzahl eines ResultSets ermitteln?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Feb 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/ResultSetMetaData.html


----------



## benedictbaur (25. Feb 2004)

danke im api hab ich mich auch schon informiert. mir geht es aber um die Zeilenzahl ROWs nicht Spaltenzahl Columns. ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (25. Feb 2004)

Oops, sorry, falscher Link 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/ResultSet.html#getFetchSize()


----------



## benedictbaur (28. Feb 2004)

mmh getfetchsize gibt 0 als zeilen zahl zurück.
müsste aber zwei sein


----------



## AlArenal (28. Feb 2004)

Es gibt da auch noch etwas in SQL, das nennt sich count()...


----------

